#ubuntu-women-project 2010-11-24
<czajkowski> dinda: there's no need to change nick when you leave irc, tis kinda frowned upon..
<dinda> czajkowski: sorry, did it in the wrong window, in Canonical, it's the norm
<czajkowski> dinda: so I'm learning and canonical folks do it in Ubuntu channels and it's not a good thing...
<czajkowski> hmmm wonder do canonical folks know this
<czajkowski> dinda: no worries though just said I'd mention it
<jussi> I wish the canonical folks would just use a normal "/away" like everyone else
<nigelb> jussi: I wish they were all using freenode :p
<nigelb> So we could force them to behave :p
<AlanBell> I am missing the meeting tomorrow, but I will just ramble to myself here for a bit on the topics of interest to me
<AlanBell> I picked up an action on the blueprint to get the wiki theme approved, can someone tell me who needs to approve it and contact details for the person who can move that towards deployment please
<AlanBell> on the competitions can we clarify which ones are being done when, I got a bit confused just listening to the audio, not sure if there was going to be one competition or both on one date or something
<Pendulum> do we have a plan for who is running the meeting?
<Pendulum> since it's Thanksgiving for the Americans...
<Pendulum> elky: are you running the meeting?
<pleia2> I had assumed elky since it's the crazy-time-for-california one anyway, and that we wouldn't cancel it just because the americas were probably out
<Pendulum> pleia2: I agree. I just don't want to get up for a 5AM meeting if there's no one committed to be there to lead
<pleia2> elky: can you confirm and send a reminder email out (or a cancel email)
<pleia2> ?
<elky> it's the before-elky-gets-up one too
<Pendulum> erm. how did we end up with a meeting time that none of our leaders can make?
<elky> oh, it wasn't today?
<Pendulum> no
<elky> Pendulum, because we put out a vote and most of the voters don't turn up either
<Pendulum> elky: 10:00UTC thursday
<elky> Pendulum, also, it's joyfully daylight savings since the vote
<Pendulum> well, yes
<elky> i'll see if i can get myself up early tomorrow, though i've a lot of packing stuff to do for a work trip so i dunno
<Pendulum> so maybe we should just cancel?
<Pendulum> it'd be a 5AM meeting for hypatia who isn't here anyway
<Pendulum> it sounds like Lyz can't make it
<elky> historically this one has been like 2 people. since this time was chosen really
<czajkowski> either we look at creating new times, or folks  have to decide do we need 2 meetings a month
<czajkowski> and bin one of them
<Pendulum> IMO, one of the leaders should cancel this meeting and then put out a new poll about meeting times
<Pendulum> since the last meeting no one showed up for and it was the time that people generally made
<elky> Pendulum, agreed. i don' t have time to scribe the poll up right now though.
<Pendulum> but I'm also not sure why it took until 13 hours before the meeting for this to be thought about
<czajkowski> drive for meetings does seem to be gone
<elky> but i'll mail
 * czajkowski hugs Pendulum 
<elky> Pendulum, because some of us are so busy we really don't know this meeting is coming up until it hits our phone calendars etc
<elky> or we join here to see people discussing it
<czajkowski> one would assume the leaders would know when the meetings were on tbh, they've  gone to the rounds of standing for election to run the team team meetings are a core part of the team
<Pendulum> elky: I'm going to be blunt: you're a team leader. I'm absolutely embarrassed to be part of a team where the leaders can't keep on top of the meeting times and commit to making them. And it's not just you, but it's starting to be a consistant issue with this team
<maco> i think tomorrow's issue is daylight savings
<maco> since it used to be an elky-ok time, but the clocks moved everything around
<elky> Pendulum, committing to making the meetings is built in to the meetings being at a makeable time. this one actually never was. it was swayed to a kinda-maybe-elky-ok-time by the population that is everywhere but where I am.
<elky> then other things made it less elky-ok
<maco> how about a new poll but the times leaders cant do are just flat out not offered as options?
<elky> maco, that's what we're going to do.
<Pendulum> maco: +1 on the new poll with that limit
<maco> which means first the 3 of ya have to sort out which times have at least one of you available
<elky> maco, uh, of course.
<maco> k sorry didnt mean to splain. the earlier mention of a new poll didnt mention sorting that first so... worried itd just happen all over again
<jussi> 10utc? am or pm?
<Pendulum> jussi: AM
<jussi> so should be fine for elky, no?
<maco> no
<jussi> that 19 AU time...
<elky> jussi, i'm usually commuting
<AlanBell> My suggestion would be that the leaders simply propose a time and date, and unless there is an outcry of horror from everyone then that is the time and date of the meeting
<jussi> ahh
<jussi> the "see if I can get up early" thing confuzzled me
<elky> jussi, i'm 10-6:30 most days to be able to get a bus where I can sit down and not have my back killed.
<jussi> fair enough
<elky> jussi, i've only just got up, so i used the wrong words
<elky> i meant 'get out'
<czajkowski> thre is never going to be a time that suits everone at some pint there needs to be a bit of give, soeone has to get up a little early, or work back a little or get a later train I'm doing simmilar now, one just needs to go with the flow or  step aside and let others who can do it
<maco> the non-leaders can be the ones to do those things though. they're not Must Be Present
<czajkowski> maco: true,  but they ar the ones doing those things to come to meetings in some cases :)
<Pendulum> well, at least I now know that I don't need to get up at 5AM for tomorrow's meeting since it's not happening :P
<pleia2> elky: thanks for sending the email out, I'm away from home visiting family through sunday but will be available to touch base regarding timing when I get home :)
<elky> yeah, we're hitting the worst time of the year to try get people together. i mean just getting family to meet is hell right now
 * pleia2 nods
<elky> i'm also off on a work trip for 2 weeks on friday, so i'll be a bit sparse too
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> we can organize via email
<elky> and hypatia is in the midst of trying to graduate
<pleia2> yeah
<elky> and she just saw the mail and i've told her categorically she's not failing for the sake of an irc discussion :P
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-11-28
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Wednesday, December 8th @ 20:00 UTC
<pleia2> that's our standing regular time for a meeting, I don't anticipate us having newly voted upon times for meetings before that
<pleia2> and I can chair it
<pleia2> I'll send out a reminder too :)
<AlanBell> great
<nigelb> I love it when pleia2's on a roll ;)
<pleia2> I'm at an airport, few distractions ;)
<nigelb> lol, imagine the implications of that :p
<pleia2> I actually have a lot to catch up on, too much traveling lately
<nigelb> heh, been a while since you've had a quiet weekend at home I suppose :-)
<nigelb> With the vegas and thanksgiving one
<pleia2> yeah, I was home last weekend but it wasn't quiet, had tons of errands and house-things to do
 * nigelb hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs nigelb 
<nigelb> :-)
<pleia2> ah yes, team reports!
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-11-21
<pleia2> new theme is installed with fix for #809754
<pleia2> you can test it by logging in and clicking on your name on the top right, and going to "Preferences" and selecting "ubuntuwomen" as preferred theme
<akgraner> pleia2,  thanks!
<pleia2> also: http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2011/11/career-days-from-developer-to-ceo-wrap-up/
<pleia2> we should start thinking of our next Career Days :) http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays
<pleia2> and I don't have an interview for FCM again :\
<pleia2> so suggestions for interviewees welcome
<akgraner> oh crap - I didn't get you Gema's email did I - grrrrr
<akgraner> one second let me do that right now!
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
<akgraner> pleia2, sent
<pleia2> thanks
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-11-22
<Tm_T> morning
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-11-17
<Mikaela> I see
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-11-19
<BSDgrill> hello
<belkinsa> o/
<lardo> hi everyone
<belkinsa> o/
<lardo> \o
<BSDgrill>  8=====D `•.¸¸.•´´¯`•• .¸¸.•´¯`•. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D `•.¸¸.•´´¯`•• .¸¸.•´¯`•. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D `•.¸¸.•´´¯`•• .¸¸.•´¯`•. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D `•.¸¸.•´´¯`•• .¸¸.•´¯`•. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D `•.¸¸.•´´¯`•• .¸¸.•´¯`•. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D `•.¸¸.•´´¯`•• .¸¸.•´¯`•. ( ͡
<BSDgrill>  8=====D `•.¸¸.•´´¯`•• .¸¸.•´¯`•. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D `•.¸¸.•´´¯`•• .¸¸.•´¯`•. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D `•.¸¸.•´´¯`•• .¸¸.•´¯`•. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D `•.¸¸.•´´¯`•• .¸¸.•´¯`•. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D `•.¸¸.•´´¯`•• .¸¸.•´¯`•. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D `•.¸¸.•´´¯`•• .¸¸.•´¯`•. ( ͡
<IdleOne> saw that coming a mile away
<valorie> good grief
<lardo> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8==
<lardo> )  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ 
<lardo> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8==
<lardo> )  8=====D
<lardo> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8==
<lardo> )  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ 
<lardo> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8==
<lardo> )  8=====D
<lardo> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8==
<lardo> )  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ 
<lardo> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8==
<belkinsa> Good catch.  I was  going to that too.
<lardo> )  8=====D
<lardo> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8==
<lardo> )  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)  8=====D( ͡° ͜ʖ 
<valorie> oh very nice
<valorie> sheesh
<belkinsa> Poo.  You win.
<belkinsa> Speedster.
<belkinsa> ;)
<belkinsa> IdleOne, did you want to kickban me for saying that.  ;)
<belkinsa> It's a joke, don't take to too hard.
<IdleOne> lol no
